# Phantom pregnancy or pyometra?



## kerenza (18 April 2012)

Long time lurker - first time poster here, so please be gentle with me!

Holly is 3 year old springer/collie cross and is having a phantom pregnancy. I've been through this with a bitch before and recognise the signs.

She is lactating. Her last heat finished at the end of Jan.

However, I have got really paranoid that the symptoms of a phantom are in many ways similar to a pyo. She has no sickness and isn't drinking more than usual. She is however weeing a little more than usual (but not hassling to go out - just one or two extra little ones on her walk).

She is still really excited about doing the things she loves, playing, walking, free sausage from the van that visits our work estate in the morning!. However, the rest of the time she seems a little 'off', a bit more lethargic. 

And she has a discharge - which I have never noticed in a PP before. It is NOT yellow or bloody - but clear (not smelly - sorry to be graphic!). Is this something that happens with phantoms?? Or possibly pyo?

I am going to ask my boss if I can pop her to my local vets this afternoon (and book a spaying at the same time - for when she's over this) but wondered if anyone has any experience of this?

Thanks for reading so far;-)


----------



## Vizslak (18 April 2012)

It doesnt sound like Pyo to me but if you are at all concerned I would take her to the vets. I would take her anyway even if shes phantoming so you can get galastop to dry the milk up and calm things down (she can be spayed sooner then too). I've not noticed discharge in a phantom before, but then I dont usually let them develop too far without galastopping...are you 100% sure shes not pregnant?! Mind you if she finished end of jan she would have had the pups by now.


----------



## kerenza (18 April 2012)

She definitely isn't pregnant. Last time I took a dog to the vet with a phantom (not this one) I was told to just let nature take it's course - he didn't like giving them anything to dry milk up. Just said to give it a couple of weeks...

This was a fair few years ago though - maybe thinking has changed on the subject.


----------



## Vizslak (18 April 2012)

If they have milk in most vets suggest galastop now, it isnt without risk, it does increase chance of pyo, best to get her in and discuss with your vet especially if you are concerned about her. If you are noticing very subtle changes in your dog and are concerned about pyo you cant get her in quick enough, most people dont notice until too late. As I said it doesnt sound like pyo to me, but I would always check to be on the safe side.


----------



## kerenza (18 April 2012)

Hmmm yes, think I will take her in. What will they do to test for Pyo? A blood test?


----------



## PucciNPoni (18 April 2012)

I agree, doesn't sound like a pyo.  I don't think they blood test for an infection, so reckon they'd just look at her symptoms - perhaps give her a strong anti-B if they thought she might - and if they were reasonably sure they'd spay her.


----------



## RutlandH2O (18 April 2012)

With pyo, it can be open or closed. In open pyo there is a foul-smelling discharge which can not be missed. In closed pyo, the infection and toxins are building up inside the bitch with  very little outward signs. Initially, the dog may be a bit under the weather. Closed pyo is a medical emergency. It's good you are taking her to the vet sooner than later. 

In the past, several of my bitches have had phantom pregnancies. I can't recall them having a discharge, though.

Best of luck. Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## kerenza (18 April 2012)

I'm taking her in at 2pm so will update after - thanks for all the advice;-)


----------



## kerenza (18 April 2012)

Update:

The vet felt her abdomen and didn't find any swelling and didn't believe Pyo was a worry. Said the discharge was probably because she was right at the end of her phantom pregnancy - commented that she was full of milk but didn't suggest anything to dry it up.

And I've booked her first week in May for a spaying.

So all seems OK, although I will obviously be keeping a close eye on her;-) Feel quite relieved as I've been over-Googling Pyo since I noticed the discharge last night and hardly got any sleep with the worry of it!


----------



## CAYLA (18 April 2012)

The early stages of pyo can certainly start this way.
Keep a close eye on her and take her back if you are worried inbetween now and her spay, watch for her licking at her vulva. I am surprised you where not given something to dry the milk up, esp if she is to be spayed soon as you do not want her phantoming when she is to be spayed. Did they ask for a urine sample to rule of a urine infection?
You obs know what to keep an eye on. As to the question of how to detect a pyo, yes it would usually be symptoms, but also could be a scan.


----------



## kerenza (18 April 2012)

No he didn't ask for a urine sample but did ask if she has been drinking more or weeing more. My old dog used to suffer occasionally from urine infections - and this doesn't seem to be similar. 

He seemed to think the milk would dry up naturally and best not to give her anything for it. He said she should be fine for spaying in 2 to 3 weeks time. I'm going away at the end of May and he thought it best I get it sorted before I go (with recovery time) so we settled on the end of the first week in May.

He said keep an eye on her between now and then and bring her in if worried. He did seem fairly confident it not being Pyo - but yes, I will keep being paranoid about it I'm sure!


----------

